# Ambulance Design



## Snotrocket (Sep 28, 2005)

I have always been interested in ambulance designs/graphics through out the world.  Lets see what you got!

Here is a few to start you off...
Ambulance Graphics


----------



## Jon (Sep 28, 2005)

I've ridden in this one. You want to shoot yourself.

The guys on the back are ACTORS!





I worked with these folk in Louisana






And this one reminds me of a caddy.


Jon


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 28, 2005)

Ambulances? We don't need no stinkin' ambulances.  And yes, that's your's truly.







Here's the one I drive.






Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your point o  view), all the ambulances around here tend to be fairly traditional. In fact, when I pull into the ER, you have to actually READ the department name to figure out who's there since they all look more or less the same.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Sep 28 2005, 12:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 please...... update...... lightbar


----------



## Snotrocket (Sep 28, 2005)

Hahaha Look at the "hero's" on the back of the jefferson ambulance hahaha..  Damn pretty boys.. lol


----------



## Snotrocket (Sep 28, 2005)

Ambulance At The Service I Work For

Another one

And Another.


----------



## colafdp (Sep 28, 2005)

Ambulances out Here in Saskatchewan, Canada

This is what they look like out here. Personally, this one is my favorite ambulance we have.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Snotrocket_@Sep 28 2005, 03:04 PM
> * Hahaha Look at the "hero's" on the back of the jefferson ambulance hahaha..  Damn pretty boys.. lol *


 That is what I said.


I worked there. I was there when they were taking the pictures. I've ridden in that truck.

They are ACTORS.

I would shoot myself if I was in that everyday.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 28 2005, 01:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 28 2005, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-SafetyPro_@Sep 28 2005, 12:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please...... update...... lightbar [/b][/quote]
 You are joking, right?

That is SQUAD 51.

How could you say such a thing?

That rig did more for EMS than any of us could ever hope to.


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2005)

Lightbar - old and crappy

Squad 51 - those tones drive me up a wall.  I can't stand hearing them.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 29 2005, 08:22 AM
> * Lightbar - old and crappy
> 
> Squad 51 - those tones drive me up a wall.  I can't stand hearing them. *


 of course it is old.

It is Squad 51.

From the 1970's.

You can't update it!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 29 2005, 08:55 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 29 2005, 08:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 29 2005, 08:22 AM
> * Lightbar - old and crappy
> 
> Squad 51 - those tones drive me up a wall.  I can't stand hearing them. *


of course it is old.

It is Squad 51.

From the 1970's.

You can't update it! [/b][/quote]
Okay, I wasn't picking up on the fact that it was the actual Squad 51.  (just now looked at the lettering/numbers on the side)

I've never seen the show, to be honest.  I think I saw a few seconds one day, wasn't thrilled with it and turned it off.

 :blink:


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 29 2005, 09:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 29 2005, 09:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I wasn't picking up on the fact that it was the actual Squad 51.  (just now looked at the lettering/numbers on the side)

I've never seen the show, to be honest.  I think I saw a few seconds one day, wasn't thrilled with it and turned it off.

 :blink: [/b][/quote]
 You are fired.

If you wern't inspired into being in EMS by _Emergency!_, you can't be a moderator.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 29 2005, 07:22 AM
> * Lightbar - old and crappy
> 
> Squad 51 - those tones drive me up a wall.  I can't stand hearing them. *


 That's a classic light bar!

Twin-Sonic is the most well known and respected vintage light/siren unit. A good one will sell for more than any modern set up. I've sold two in my hx of ebay, and brought in over 800 bucks, after paying only 25 a piece from a vol. fire dept. who wanted to buy new bingo balls.


----------



## Jon (Sep 30, 2005)

I saw something rather disturbing last night. A Federal Signal siren designed for the center section of the Vista bar,

The Vista bar isn't so great to begin with. Footballs are for tossing, no roof-mounting.

But them make a center-mount siren? The research shows that is louder inn the cab...... that is bad.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Sep 30 2005, 04:50 AM
> * I saw something rather disturbing last night. A Federal Signal siren designed for the center section of the Vista bar,
> 
> The Vista bar isn't so great to begin with. Footballs are for tossing, no roof-mounting.
> ...


 Didn't OSHA come out with a rule several years ago that did away with roof mounted sirens due to the hearing loss suffered by emergency workers while driving code?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 30, 2005)

If you keep the windows shut it's fine.

I'm not deaf, and all the caddy's have roof mounted sirens.

Although, I guess if it were above the driver compartment, and the windows were open you'd have a problem.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Sep 28 2005, 12:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Chris, I had to go one step farther...

Chimpie w/ squad 51 w/ the lightbar on.  HA!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 2 2005, 10:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 2 2005, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-SafetyPro_@Sep 28 2005, 12:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Chris, I had to go one step farther...

Chimpie w/ squad 51 w/ the lightbar on.  HA!





 [/b][/quote]
 

That's a Squad 51 Repro!

It doesn't have the antenna mount on the siren box!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2005)

Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is. 

LOL


----------



## MMiz (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 2 2005, 01:57 PM
> * Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is.
> 
> LOL *


 LOL


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> * Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is.
> 
> LOL *


 That's not the point...


It's a fake Squad 51. They should be shot!  :angry:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 2 2005, 06:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 2 2005, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Oct 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> * Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is.
> LOL *


That's not the point...
It's a fake Squad 51. They should be shot!  :angry: [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, taking old vehicles and making them replicas of emergency vehicles.  The nerve...


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 2 2005, 01:57 PM
> * Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is.
> 
> LOL *


 You gotten it taken this week???

Wow!


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 2 2005, 06:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 2 2005, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Oct 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> * Yet you miss the irony of me getting my picture taken with it just three days after learning what that truck is.
> 
> LOL *


That's not the point...


It's a fake Squad 51. They should be shot!  :angry: [/b][/quote]
 Alex has a point!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 2 2005, 07:44 PM
> * You gotten it taken this week???
> 
> Wow! *


 Yeah, got it taken on Saturday.


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 2 2005, 08:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 2 2005, 08:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 2 2005, 07:44 PM
> * You gotten it taken this week???
> 
> Wow! *


Yeah, got it taken on Saturday.    [/b][/quote]
 Cool.

Where?


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2005)

Home Depot... for Fire Prevention Week Expo.  I drove by on the way to lunch and just had to have it taken.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 2 2005, 05:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 2 2005, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, taking old vehicles and making them replicas of emergency vehicles.  The nerve...    [/b][/quote]
 YES! The Nerve!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 2 2005, 07:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 2 2005, 07:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.

Where? [/b][/quote]
 I'm sure you could buy one...

They used dozens of them to make the show, if you looked, I bet one could be found.

I want one of the first Squad 51's.

If you look in the first season, they use three different Squads in some episodes.
The differences are not that obvious, two are the same, but with different lightbars, and one has a completely different grill and headlight setup.


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 2 2005, 08:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 2 2005, 08:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could buy one...

They used dozens of them to make the show, if you looked, I bet one could be found.

I want one of the first Squad 51's.

If you look in the first season, they use three different Squads in some episodes.
The differences are not that obvious, two are the same, but with different lightbars, and one has a completely different grill and headlight setup. [/b][/quote]
 There is one that is affiliated with the 3rd alarm muesum - in LA County.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 2 2005, 07:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 2 2005, 07:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one that is affiliated with the 3rd alarm muesum - in LA County. [/b][/quote]
 Oh?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 2 2005, 05:18 PM
> * There is one that is affiliated with the 3rd alarm muesum - in LA County. *


 That's the one in my pic. Its the one that was used for the majority of the show and was restored a couple years ago and sent on the "Project 51" tour around the country, including the Smithsonian. If you look closely, you can see the "County of Los Angeles Fire Museum" sign on the upper rear corner.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 2 2005, 11:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 2 2005, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-SafetyPro_@Sep 28 2005, 12:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Chris, I had to go one step farther...

Chimpie w/ squad 51 w/ the lightbar on.  HA!





 [/b][/quote]
 Even Though you got your Picture taken with that fake piece of junk, you are still a Blasfeme!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Oct 3 2005, 02:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Oct 3 2005, 02:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 2 2005, 05:18 PM
> * There is one that is affiliated with the 3rd alarm muesum - in LA County. *


That's the one in my pic. Its the one that was used for the majority of the show and was restored a couple years ago and sent on the "Project 51" tour around the country, including the Smithsonian. If you look closely, you can see the "County of Los Angeles Fire Museum" sign on the upper rear corner. [/b][/quote]
 They were in Hyattsville, Md about five or six years ago... That's the first time I seen the REAL Squad 51.

Emergency! Website

Project 51


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

The "Real" Squad 51 is part of the County of Los Angeles Fire Musuem..... And Randy Mantooth helps them out.... does fundraisers, gives speeches, etc.

It was this "Real" Squad 51 that was featured in James Page's Funeral procession last year.

Same truck was on display at the Smithsonian several years ago.... I thing 2000 or 2001 - celebrate 30 years since the show aired.

Lots of history in that truck.

And if I'm ever out that way....I'm getting my picture taken with it   

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 3 2005, 12:06 PM
> * The "Real" Squad 51 is part of the County of Los Angeles Fire Musuem..... And Randy Mantooth helps them out.... does fundraisers, gives speeches, etc.
> 
> It was this "Real" Squad 51 that was featured in James Page's Funeral procession last year.
> ...


 I can see the photos now...

Jon diving over the security rope, three guards diving in after him... We can see Squad 51 in the background.

Yeah, I guess that will count.


----------



## DFDEMS (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to work in southern California and we ran a newer version of that as a "medic squad."

We had a set of "spreaders" that were a good 3-4 feet tall and had to weigh close to 100lbs. Every time we turned right I was worried they would come flying out the side door onto some ladies car or something.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 4, 2005)

UMMMM.....I guess I am really lost here.....Whats so special about Squad 51?  Is it on the same level as Herbie the LoveBug only the emergency vehicle version? what TV show it is from?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 3 2005, 09:25 PM
> * UMMMM.....I guess I am really lost here.....Whats so special about Squad 51?  Is it on the same level as Herbie the LoveBug only the emergency vehicle version? what TV show it is from? *


  /Dives for cover h34r: 

Seriously, Squad 51 was the station number in the TV show Emergency which gave a lot of publicity to EMS in its early years.  As a matter of fact, the first couple of episodes dealt with the inception of modern EMS and how the doctors and nurses fought against EMS.

It also set the mindset in the American public that everytime they call an ambulance, they get a Johnny and Roy type paramedic.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 4, 2005)

OH!!!  Johnnie and Roy...


I guess I really should get that DVD set and watch it....Perhaps it will make me a better EMT....someday if I ever get the kohona's to take the test.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 3 2005, 11:25 PM
> * UMMMM.....I guess I am really lost here.....Whats so special about Squad 51?  Is it on the same level as Herbie the LoveBug only the emergency vehicle version? what TV show it is from? *


    Wha.... I... How.... umm.... faints.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Oct 4 2005, 02:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Oct 4 2005, 02:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Oct 3 2005, 09:25 PM
> * UMMMM.....I guess I am really lost here.....Whats so special about Squad 51? Is it on the same level as Herbie the LoveBug only the emergency vehicle version? what TV show it is from? *


/Dives for cover h34r: 

Seriously, Squad 51 was the station number in the TV show Emergency which gave a lot of publicity to EMS in its early years.  As a matter of fact, the first couple of episodes dealt with the inception of modern EMS and how the doctors and nurses fought against EMS.

It also set the mindset in the American public that everytime they call an ambulance, they get a Johnny and Roy type paramedic. [/b][/quote]
 They inspired hundreds, maybe even thousands of Americans to become EMT's and Paramedics in a time when nobody knew what an EMT was. They made it a household word, in an episode in which they were camping in the mountains. They talked to a sherriff who said "We could never afford to pay paramedics". Roy said, you can use what the call an "EMT" an Emergency Medical Technician, they can be volunteers. That was in 1973 when the NHTSA just created the EMT. If you ask people who got into EMS in the 70's why they did, most will say "Johnny & Roy". 

They invented TV Resuscitation and Hollywood Hope. Hollywood Hope is a term we use to describe false hope, i.e. nobody ever dies.

They should have their faces carved into a mountain like the presidents... Possibly the two greatest characters of all time!

Great... Now I have an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

All I have is a picture of  the back of one of the rigs at work.







And our primary rig on volunteer:


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 4 2005, 12:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 4 2005, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They inspired hundreds, maybe even thousands of Americans to become EMT's and Paramedics in a time when nobody knew what an EMT was. They made it a household word, in an episode in which they were camping in the mountains. They talked to a sherriff who said "We could never afford to pay paramedics". Roy said, you can use what the call an "EMT" an Emergency Medical Technician, they can be volunteers. That was in 1973 when the NHTSA just created the EMT. If you ask people who got into EMS in the 70's why they did, most will say "Johnny & Roy". 

They invented TV Resuscitation and Hollywood Hope. Hollywood Hope is a term we use to describe false hope, i.e. nobody ever dies.

They should have their faces carved into a mountain like the presidents... Possibly the two greatest characters of all time!

Great... Now I have an adrenaline rush. [/b][/quote]
 Well said, Alex.


Just to correct Scott.... It was *Station 51*, which ran *Engine 51 *and *Squad 51*.


Added trivia: The station's FCC callsign was "KMG 365."  Use that callsign to end a conversation with Dispatch... espicially over a radio (so long as you communication policy isn't too strict), and most everyone will laugh, or at least roll their eyes  :lol:   .

Jon


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Oct 4, 2005)

More Emergency! trivia.

- Watch the opening credits, in the scene where the engine and squad were pulling out of the station. The VW Bug in the parking lot was the POV of the one and only Jim Page, one of the fathers of the paramedic system and founder of JEMS.

- "Station 51" is actually Station 127 which is across the street from the BP Refinery in Carson. To this day, it has never actually had a paramedic squad assigned to it.

- The original Engine 51 (the Crown Firecoach) was actually LACoFD Engine 60, which was stationed on the Universal Studios property. The producers used it (with magnetic numbers) to portray Engine 51 until Ward LaFrance (which was beginning to supply many of LACoFD's engines) donated a County-spec rig for the show as a PR move.

- Station 60 was renumbered as Station 51 a few years ago in honor of the show (there never was a real Station 51 prior to that). They are contractually obligated to not leave the Universal Studios property, and are totally surrounded by LAFD's jurisdiction. There's an engine and squad stationed there.

- The WLF Engine 51 was used in several movies and TV shows after Emergency! ended, most notably in The China Syndrome. 

- After ending its film career, the WLF was sent to Yosemite National Park. Universal at the time had a concessions management division which had the concession service for Yosemite. Its still in service as Engine 7, and will be donated to the LACoFD museum when its retired.

- The actor who portrayed Mike Stoker (the engineer)...was actually LAFD FF Mike Stoker. He retired from the department as a Captain well after the show was over.

- Julie London (who played Nurse Dixie McCall) and Bobby Troup (who portrayed Dr. Joe Early) were married. Julie had previously been married to Jack Webb, the series' executive producer (also of Dragnet and Adam 12 fame).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 4 2005, 07:55 PM
> * Just to correct Scott.... It was Station 51, which ran Engine 51 and Squad 51.
> *


 I know that....I just wanted to see how many whacker responses I'd get with that comment.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 4 2005, 09:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 4 2005, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, Alex.


Just to correct Scott.... It was *Station 51*, which ran *Engine 51 *and *Squad 51*.


Added trivia: The station's FCC callsign was "KMG 365."  Use that callsign to end a conversation with Dispatch... espicially over a radio (so long as you communication policy isn't too strict), and most everyone will laugh, or at least roll their eyes  :lol:   .

Jon [/b][/quote]
 According to the 1977 Police Call FCC Radio freq. Book KMG 365 was on Frequency 154.430


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Oct 4 2005, 11:55 PM
> * More Emergency! trivia.
> 
> - Watch the opening credits, in the scene where the engine and squad were pulling out of the station. The VW Bug in the parking lot was the POV of the one and only Jim Page, one of the fathers of the paramedic system and founder of JEMS.
> ...


 Wow...

Someone who is MORE of a whacker than me.

I didn't know it was Jim Page's car!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 5 2005, 03:06 PM
> *
> Wow...
> 
> ...


 No, that's not possible.


----------



## Rangat (Oct 26, 2005)

My humble South African input: h34r:


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 28, 2005)

Vodacom? 

Wait, you call 911 in South Africa and AT&T shows up? 

I thought that Vodacom was a GSM provider down there.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 28, 2005)

It looks like the local fire truck. 1000.00 a year for a 1' x 6" Pepsi sticker on the truck.

Advertising space.......... It's a new world, firemen don't peddle for money, they sell ad spots on the fire truck.


----------



## Rangat (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, Netcare and ER24 has network partners, helps them with coms and stuff. Vodacom and CellC.

Netcare also has alliegences with ADT Security etc. Makes Netcare very powerfull. 

We don't have advertising on provincial vehicles though, so Fire Trucks and state ambus are clean.


----------



## planedude86 (Nov 3, 2005)

LaCoFD Station 127 is cool.  I believe they have some Emergency! memorabilia in the station. 

And it's funny that in Carson, the medic squad is at Station 36, a mere few blocks away.  They could have put it at 127 and renamed the station to appease the fans.

Having the squad at 36 puts my house within 2-3 minutes of ALS...having it at 127 won't change response times that much, would it?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 28, 2005)

What I rode in during my EMT-student days. I feel I had it made considering I was riding with an ALS service that is well respected.  B) 






-CP


----------

